# Formula for Picture Frames



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just built my first frame for my 8 x 10 fishing pictures. Gonna hang them in the garage so I'm just using cheap Pine 1x. It was a PITA to get perfect.

Question is, Isn't the formula as follows?......Length of picture minus the width of the rabbet X2 and add the width of the frame X2.?? Which would end up measuring the total outside of frame when all assembled.

Which would allow you to measure the outside corners of the trim giving your tape measure something to hook to. I was measuring the inside like window trim and it was killing me. Something as simple as a frame for the garage is kicking my butt, but ofcourse I've never done it before.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Well
I'm thinking,.....
mill some lengh of pine with the rabbet in
cut one end at a 45
throw the tape measure out the window
lay the picture in the rabbet, butt with the 45
mark your 45 cut at the other end

But I'm a bit confused now myself :huh:
Your calculations seem to be, pretty much right......I think.

Rick


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ya thats to much thinking in the wrong area . i just do it. kinda like he said, but i still use a tape.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I cut the rabbet in long stock, miter one end to 45, set a stop block the desired distance away and cut the other end. When working with a 45 degree cut, the added length from the short edge to the long edge will be equal to the width of the stock. Simple geometry of a 45 degree triange (a squared + b squared = c squared and with a 45 a=b). :blink: :wallbash:


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've made quite a few picture frames and I still don't trust myself doing it by measurements alone. With my miter sled I get perfect 45 degree angles so it's only the lengths that can cause a problem. I usually cut one vert and one horiz piece first and miter one end of each. I lay the picture (and glass if used) on the angle I've just created and mark the other ends a little long. I then cut and miter all 4 pieces (trimming off the little extra I left on the original 2 pieces). I use a stop on the sled to ensure each side is exactly the same length. 

Last year I made a large frame for a family picture out of 3 types of wood and multiple profiles on the router table. That one made me pucker...measure twice, no five times, cut and pray. Turned out fine, lotsa compliments, ahhhhh!


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

this confused me too when first tackled it - you are not alone !!
I routed my wood, carefully put in my rabbet - cut a groove (dato?) for a piece of oak I cut and glued in for a nifty detail
sanded it all up..........
and you guessed it - it was all based on being able to butt each piece into each other - it did not occur to me I would have to cut another 45 in the opposite direction in order to keep the detail continual (as not symmetrical across the face of the board) 
needless to say I ended up framing a different much smaller picture............Just one more lesson learned the hard way in this wonderful hobby!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Formula?!?!?!?!? There's a formula for frames?!?!?!?!?! :huh:

I'm with the other guys. I rip long strips, dimensioned for the frame thickness and rout the rabbet, and whatever profile I want on the frame. I usually have a couple of them. I then cut a 45, and measure from the inside corner of the rabbet to get my cutting length. I then cut it about 1/4" too large. I repeat this for the other sides. Once I have my extra long lengths cut, I line up the one edge on both and cut them to the final length. I cut them at the same time so that they are identical. A quick dry fit and Bob's your uncle.

Just as a tip, I keep about a 10-12" piece of the frame on a shelf, as a setup block for later. I label it as to what frame it is and whenever I want to repeat the frame, the piece serves as a setup block.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

dwendt1978 said:


> Just built my first frame for my 8 x 10 fishing pictures. Gonna hang them in the garage so I'm just using cheap Pine 1x. It was a PITA to get perfect.
> 
> Question is, Isn't the formula as follows?......Length of picture minus the width of the rabbet X2 and add the width of the frame X2.?? Which would end up measuring the total outside of frame when all assembled.
> 
> Which would allow you to measure the outside corners of the trim giving your tape measure something to hook to. I was measuring the inside like window trim and it was killing me. Something as simple as a frame for the garage is kicking my butt, but ofcourse I've never done it before.


go to this link for a 8X10 frame http://www.ehow.com/how_6612963_build-wood-picture-frame.html


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Your formula is right on the money! That would be from long point to long point. I've used that formula for years and it's never failed. It's much easier to measure from the point than it is from the rabbet. However, I usually add 1/32 to each dimension to account for out of square pictures and glass.
Happy picture framing!

joe


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I figured it out once for each size frame I build (4x6, 5x7, 8x10). I then drew a picture (using a ruler to make straight lines ). Then in a different color for each size I wrote out the dimensions on the drawing (currently I have three: 1 for 1" frames, 1 for 1.25" and 1 for 1.5"). Now when I'm going to make a frame I just look at the drawing for the dimensions.

I spent about 2 hours with a headache when I did this. But haven't had one since. :smile:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it depends on if i was cutting the glass, or buying the glass. if buying, i'd wait til i had it in my hands and build the frame to suit. if i was cutting, no problem. in other words, glass has to fit go with 1/16" undersized glass size. pictures trim easily, hard to remove 1/16" from glass.


----------



## oakforest (Nov 27, 2020)

dwendt1978 said:


> Just built my first frame for my 8 x 10 fishing pictures. Gonna hang them in the garage so I'm just using cheap Pine 1x. It was a PITA to get perfect.
> 
> Question is, Isn't the formula as follows?......Length of picture minus the width of the rabbet X2 and add the width of the frame X2.?? Which would end up measuring the total outside of frame when all assembled.
> 
> Which would allow you to measure the outside corners of the trim giving your tape measure something to hook to. I was measuring the inside like window trim and it was killing me. Something as simple as a frame for the garage is kicking my butt, but ofcourse I've never done it before.


I have suffered with you even today. I am dyslexic so I get it backwards. However I am tenacious and keep plodding along; good thing Pine is cheap. LOL My formula is taking the length or width and add 4" to cut length. The cut your rabbit and then measure the distance from the edge of the rabbit to the edge of your frame. DOUBLE IT! And add an extra 1/8" extra for "fudge factor." This should give you the desired space for your picture. ( Do a "dry frame" to see if you have missed anything prior to the glue up.
Adding a bevel to the inside of the frame will be done prior to the cutting Miters. I have a home made cross cut sled which I added a piece of 1" at a 45˚ cut off with saw when done. This is accurate if you measure your frame with the rabbit facing away from you; drawing a line across the frame matching the edge of the cut. Then turn the frame piece over and putting the fresh cut "point" along the side of your 45˚ jig aligning the "butt" of the piece to the edge of the jig.
Think it over sounds complicate but if you take it one step a ta time it should work out for you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

It can be stated simply:
"The inside of the mitered rabbet should be 1/8" or 1/16" longer than your photo", depending on how accurately your glass can be cut.... In this case an 8" X 10" photo.
To get this, miter one end. Measure down the inside of the vertical edge of the rabbet or 10 1/8", and make a mark and then make a 45 degree line which crosses your mark. Cut on your 45 degree line. Make two of these for each dimension on your photo, in this instance, 10 1/8" and 8 1/8".
A miter gauge with an extended fence will work. The overall length of the frame member is really not important, it's the inside length of the rabbet that matters.

A dedicated framing sled with right and left hand guide blocks will work. This saves resetting your miter gauge each time for the opposite end cuts:





Other easy to make sleds for your table saw:


----------



## oakforest (Nov 27, 2020)

Today I used my trusty picture frame calculation. I.e. First I added 4" to art dimensions for "cut out length" of say 10" art to 14" for miter. Same for other side dimension.
( Example) 10" art with 2" width frame and 1/2" rabbit. 
"A". 1 1/2" distance from rabbit to rabbit edge of frame. "B".
10"+ (2XB)=13+ 1/8"= "C" 13 1/8" presto! Perfect and easy. I am using outside length to get inside distance. 
Works for me.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Put your tape measure away. Get two small pieces of scrap wood. Cut one the height of the picture, cut the other one the width. As stated above prepare your stock with the rabbet. Making the first cut longer than you will need for the long piece, make your first miter cut. From the end of the long stock left, make the opposing miter cut. This will ensure the grain lines up going around the frame. Hold the two miters together. Take the long stick you prepared for the picture size and place it in the rabbet. Butt it against the end and mark the where the rabbet meets the shoulder. That is your height. Do the same with the stick you prepared for your width on the long stock that is left. That will be your width cut. Cut the miter you marked for the long piece, and the top piece. Use the two picture frame pieces you just cut to measure the two additional pieces putting them back to back to measure. The next piece you do should be the long piece, again to make sure the grain wraps around the frame. Finally cut your last short piece. That will be the only joint where the grain does not line up.


----------

